# First Day



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

When I was learning I took my time. I'd rather avoid developing bad habits cause I rushed it. If you are having fun practicing slower S carves, then enjoy it for a few times.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The steeper the slope, the quicker you pick up speed. Everytime you move on to a steeper slope it's going to feel weird again since the increase in speed will throw you off. You're not likely used to the extra speed, so the first thing you do when coming out of a turn is freak out and try to abort because you are going faster then you can control.

It sounds like you have the idea of how to turn on both edges pretty well, so the next best thing is to get really comfortable on slope A and then start trying slope B. If the slope is steeper then you're used too, start at the top and make a frontside/backside turn on the fall line. At the end of the turn when you normally continue the S, come to a stop so that you are horizontal with the hill. Then make the next turn, stopping at the end of that turn, and continue this until the slope mellows to a point you can control. This method will give you a feel for controlling the extra speed without so much of the "too much speed, bail" scenario happening. Eventually you can avoid stopping between each turn, (still using a nice hard carve to keep your speed down) and then eventually you won't need to check your speed at all.

Get out there and just do it as much as you can, much of snowboarding is just about programming your brain to let go and let the body do the talking.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

It's too steep for you and you're not used to the speed.

You did say it was your first day snowboarding so don't be surprised.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

On a moderate slope, when you are carving, be like the skiiers and take up almost entire run. Make huge carves from one side to the other. Carve across, almost to a stop, then carve back the otherway. Focusing on stance and your balance. Then once you have the sloooow carving down, point your board a bit more downhill, and pick up more speed untill you carve. Then just keep going faster and faster into the carves untill you get totaly comftorable with it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> To be clear, a carved turn is very different from just linking these basic turns together. It seems that there is still some confusion about this issue. A true carved turn is not something you do on day one and from reading the post, I am 99% certain that you are describing basic skidded linked turns. A true carve is a much more advanced type of riding and requires confidence at higher speeds and good edge control and awareness. A carved turn is initiated totally differently and there is no skid throughout the entire turn.
> 
> Now, to answer your question, yes, keep practicing these basic skidded turns on gentle to moderate terrain. Work on making your turns very consistent and symmetrical. As you gain proficiency, work in narrower corridors and increase the speed at which you make these turns. As you increase the difficulty in terrain, slow down a bit and make wider turns until you gain control and confidence....:thumbsup:


was that first part to me lol? Anyway i totaly agree. I seem to be mixing up terms here. When you are first learning to ride you do skid turns. You scrape your board across the ground versus a true carve which is leaving a single line through the snow from the edge of your board.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ya i always tell people who want to learn to snowboard that they will learn twice, the beginner way and the right way. For the first few years you will learn skid turns, then after you can scrpe your way around the mountain, you have to go learn the right way to snowboard, how to carve. And i always tell people to take a couple of lessons. One when you start, and one when you need to progress and learn to carve. But people have huge egos and refuse to take a lesson or two because they are too good for that, or they think its not worth the money. Sadly it shows when you ride with somone who has never taken a lesson in their life.


----------



## Patto5150 (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> To be clear, a carved turn is very different from just linking these basic turns together. It seems that there is still some confusion about this issue. A true carved turn is not something you do on day one and from reading the post, I am 99% certain that you are describing basic skidded linked turns. A true carve is a much more advanced type of riding and requires confidence at higher speeds and good edge control and awareness. A carved turn is initiated totally differently and there is no skid throughout the entire turn.
> 
> Now, to answer your question, yes, keep practicing these basic skidded turns on gentle to moderate terrain. Work on making your turns very consistent and symmetrical. As you gain proficiency, work in narrower corridors and increase the speed at which you make these turns. As you increase the difficulty in terrain, slow down a bit and make wider turns until you gain control and confidence....:thumbsup:




+1:thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yes, carving is the way to go for most riding scenarios but there is always a time and place for the skidded turn too. Preferably, the skidded turns employed should be dynamic skidded turns. Steep chutes, trees etc are the type of terrain that dynamic skidded turns are ideal for. Also, most of us are really "scarving" more than we are truly carving our turns, truth be told.....
> 
> I definitely agree with you point regarding lessons. Often a lesson is far more productive for an intermediate rider wanting to learn advanced techniques. The amount of time already spent riding allows them to fully get the riding concepts discussed in an advanced lesson. This is where I see the most observable progress in a lesson is with an experienced rider!


ssshhh, we all carve perfectly, every time....EVERY TIME!

i went up with a guy a few years ago, he had been riding for the same amount of seasons i had. Before we got on the first lift ride up he said "you might want to try to keep up with me, im pretty good" so i think, awesome, im going to ride with someone better, now i can pick up some tips and work on my technique. From the first cat track on to the the rest of the day i was ahead of him the entire time. We were doing BLUES! I never did blues, even back then. I watched him ride, and he was scraping, everything, and his stance was horrible. I told him, just take one lesson, itll do wonders. But nope, he said he would never take a lesson, he didnt need it. I could tell he got really mad when i bombed every run he chose effortlessly and he fell atleast once or twice. I have never ridden with him since...


----------

